# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل دوباره ی کسی که قبلا ترمیم شرکت کرده !

## Alireza_Hnrh

سلام ، با توجه به اون قسمت "توجه2" مصوبه سنجش در مورد نحوه ی تاثیر معدل که میگه آموزش و پرورش فراهم میکنه شرایط رو برای جبران معدل( همون ترمیم معدل ) ، شامل کسایی که قبلا ترمیم یه بار شرکت کردنم میشه ؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
هر دانش آموز فقط میتوانه یک بار توی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه
ویرایش شد.

----------


## navidm46

م


> سلام ، با توجه به اون قسمت "توجه2" مصوبه سنجش در مورد نحوه ی تاثیر معدل که میگه آموزش و پرورش فراهم میکنه شرایط رو برای جبران معدل( همون ترمیم معدل ) ، شامل کسایی که قبلا ترمیم یه بار شرکت کردنم میشه ؟


 من پرسیدم گفتن نمیشه

----------


## Zealous

فعلا فقط یکباره اما مطمئنم بچه ها بزودی به این هم اعتراض میکنند چون تاثیر قطعی شده.دوره ی احمدی نژاد کلنگ خیلی بدبختی ها زده شد الان هم تو مرحله ی بهره برداریند.

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

> سلام
> هر دانش آموز فقط میتوانه یک بار توی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه
> ویرایش شد.


امکان داره تغییر کنه قانونش بخاطر این مهم و حیاتی شدن تاثیر معدل ؟ بعد ضد حالا بخواد یه حالی بده  آ . پ حداقل  :Yahoo (110):  بخوره تو سرش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> امکان داره تغییر کنه قانونش بخاطر این مهم و حیاتی شدن تاثیر معدل ؟ بعد ضد حالا بخواد یه حالی بده  آ . پ حداقل  بخوره تو سرش


والا من پیشگو نیستم از آینده خبر داشته باشم خخخخخخ ولی خب اگر اعتراض کنید شاید بذارن یک بار دیگه ترمیم کنید

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

> فعلا فقط یکباره اما مطمئنم بچه ها بزودی به این هم اعتراض میکنند چون تاثیر قطعی شده.دوره ی احمدی نژاد کلنگ خیلی بدبختی ها زده شد الان هم تو مرحله ی بهره برداریند.


این قضیه فعلا هیچکسو اندازه من بدبخت نکرده  :Yahoo (23):  
اونموقع جو گرفت و اصن نیازم نبود رفتم ترمیم به قصد 20 ، جدی م نگرفتم و در حد همون 17 18  :Yahoo (68):  
البته تقصیر خودمه خیلیش فقط امیدوارم پایان خوشی داشته باشه این قضایا

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

> م من پرسیدم گفتن نمیشه


فعلا اره 1 باره ولی شاید بشه تغییرش بدن

----------


## mahmood21755

خخخخ منم قبلا یه بار ترممی رفتم نمراتم بدتد شد ....خخخخ هممون زاییدیم

----------


## Misto

> سلام ، با توجه به اون قسمت "توجه2" مصوبه سنجش در مورد نحوه ی تاثیر معدل که میگه آموزش و پرورش فراهم میکنه شرایط رو برای جبران معدل( همون ترمیم معدل ) ، شامل کسایی که قبلا ترمیم یه بار شرکت کردنم میشه ؟


سلام خوبی ؟ نه نمیشه البته تا جایی که میدونم ... هرکسی فقط یکبار حق شرکت تو ترمیم معدل رو داره ..  :Yahoo (110):  ولی خب با اوضاعی که پیش اومده معلوم نیست چی بشه شاید تاثیر مثبت شد و نیازی به ترمیم نبود ولی اگه قطعی شد احتمالا یه فکری هم به حال اونایی که قبلا ترمیم کردن میکنن  :Yahoo (4): هرچی باشه پول مفته کسی به پول مفت نه نمیگه

----------


## lily7

گفتن یک بار میشه ترمیم معدل کرد. ولی شادی قانون رو عوض کنن.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام ، با توجه به اون قسمت "توجه2" مصوبه سنجش در مورد نحوه ی تاثیر معدل که میگه آموزش و پرورش فراهم میکنه شرایط رو برای جبران معدل( همون ترمیم معدل ) ، شامل کسایی که قبلا ترمیم یه بار شرکت کردنم میشه ؟


*فقط ی بار میشه شرکت کرد
*

----------


## دختر دریا

> سلام
> هر دانش آموز فقط میتوانه یک بار توی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه
> ویرایش شد.


خرداد هم میشه ترمیم ثبت نام کرد؟
برای ثبت نام باید کجا بریم؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خرداد هم میشه ترمیم ثبت نام کرد؟
> برای ثبت نام باید کجا بریم؟


آره ، هم خرداد هم دی ماه البته یک بار بیشتر فرصت شرکت ندارید.
مدارس بزرگسالان

----------

